# adult cock and squab relationship question



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

first off, there is a beautiful white King pigeon in my neighbourhood that i have named Paloma, i have been watching him and feeding him for months now, and know where he roosts, so i am delighted to watch him with his 2 squabs sometimes, 
i never see a hen around, ut i assume she was grey rock dove due to the greywings on Pondie, one of his squabs.
otherwise, he is totally white.
the other one Avalanche is totally white just like his daddy, but he has one tiny grey feather on his crop, reminding me that the mate of paloma was probably grey in colour.
my question is

i saw paloma billing with avalanche right after avalanche just finished picking the dirt and grease out of palomas dirty crop feathers, is this normal? why was he being so intimate with his look a like squab? it was really cute, but sort of awkward.

thanks 
rena


----------



## melissasue1968 (Jun 16, 2005)

We have a very small flock. Eight pijjies and one dove. Well....Our birds don't seem to care much who they mate with. There are two definite pairs, two juveniles, and two what I am guessing are single hens. Well, the two dominant males mate with their own mates, the single females, One of the single females I mentioned mates with both dom. males (bit of a **** I guess  ), One of the dominant males has mounted and "mated" with the other dom. male. The two juves. mate with each other and their foster father mates with the female juve also. I have also seen the female in one pair mount her mate and mate with him! Hen on top situation. It's really quite a soap opera! The larger dom. male even tried to mate with the very small ringneck dove! He fell off rather clumsily after practically squishing her! But she didn't seem to mind! Go figure!
Even through all this mating with anybody, the true pairs are still together-no divorces yet! I often see one dom. male with his true mate on one side of him kissing and loving him, and the "****" on the other side of him kissing and loving on him and he will then mate with both of them! I say that they are faithful still because they will stand up for their mates, but not their mistresses if they have any little squabble over a favorite bathtub etc. 
I think they just love whoever is handy at the moment, but the important thing is who is sleeping in whose nest at night! Right?!?!
My Grandfather used to say (about my dog when I would go to shool she would love on him because I wasn't there) "If you can't be with the one you love, then love the one your with!" 
With our crazy birds I guess I should say --Even if you are with the one you love, get as much love as you can, anywhere you can find it!
(Do you think I watch these birds a little tooooo much?!? Maybe I need to get another hobby?!?)


----------

